# Anyone ever order from yazmo???



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

I need some new train cases and I found this site.They seem to have decent prices for what I'm looking for. Just wondering if anyone's had any experience with this site cuz I never heard of it before?


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

i know they sell some of their cases on ebay. you can check those out. sometimes the small traincases start at like $1 or $0.01. but the bigger ones are going to be more expensive.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 29, 2005)

two of my friends bought one off there and said their service was good.


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 29, 2005)

I've heard of them, but refuse to buy b/c they inflate shipping to Honolulu. I agree w/the ladies about checking out ebay, but make sure the seller is reputable.

Honestly Envy, check this out @ Home Depot. Although I don't have it, I think it's cute &amp; practical.







HTH!


----------



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

I need the larger ones that are basically like two or three cases in one. The huge rolling ones are the ones that I have, actually mine are taller than the ones on yazmo, but I just need a couple more like that. I've never seen the ones I need on ebay.


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/Yazmo-Superst...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

here is the yazmo seller on ebay if you want to check out their stuff on there


----------



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

I just saw the yazmo stuff on ebay and it would actually be cheaper to by off their site cuz I would get free shipping with what I would order, but I just saw a better case on cococosmetics. Now if I could just find the one I want cheaper somewhere. Hmmmm.... This is kind of what I need or bigger


----------



## Jen (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, Gail, for posting that pic! I love the look of that deal. Off to Home Depot for me!


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh I see. How about:


http://www.cococosmetics.com/aluminumcases.html

http://www.makeupcasesforless.com/
We did a thread on this a few weeks ago. Check out everyone's suggestions here.
HTH!


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

my bf was gonna get me one of the big ones. but i decided i'm gonna get another small one. i do my mu in different areas in our apartment, and i don't want to have to lug around a big ass case.


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* I just saw the yazmo stuff on ebay and it would actually be cheaper to by off their site cuz I would get free shipping with what I would order, but I just saw a better case on cococosmetics. Now if I could just find the one I want cheaper somewhere. Hmmmm.... This is kind of what I need or bigger Hey Envy, those stackable cases on wheels are GREAT, 'cause you can always add another tier to make it bigger. Great for getting all your hair &amp; makeup stuff to set too.


----------



## envymi (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Hey Envy, those stackable cases on wheels are GREAT, 'cause you can always add another tier to make it bigger. Great for getting all your hair &amp; makeup stuff to set too.



Yeah I have a couple I got a long time ago from a MA who was moving and she sold the cases to me. Now I need a few more of them cuz I'm trying to organize my stuff for sets differently now.


----------



## SFElite (Sep 17, 2007)

They are the worse company ever, took my money, NEVER shipped anything - a month + later I get this message:

&gt; Subject: RE: Yazmo.com Info Request

&gt; Date: Mon, 17 Sep 2007 09:00:26 -0700

&gt;

&gt; Hello,

&gt; Thank you very much for your recent purchase. Unfortunately this item looks

&gt; as though it has been discontinued by the manufacturer. We had expected its

&gt; arrival soon, but have just recently learned about it being discontinued. We

&gt; can offer a 10% off coupon for any other case we have in stock. Please let

&gt; us know if you would like a refund or to choose another case. Thank you very

&gt; much.

&gt;

&gt; Sincerely,

&gt; Yazmo Customer Service

&gt; ______________________________________

&gt; Phone: 562.365.1235

&gt; Fax:562.365.1240

Then I send them the link to the ONLY other price of product that I wanted, that would allow me to get the price I paid + their pathetic 10% drama and what do I get - them asking me to spend MORE MONEY!

I will never ever use this company again.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never heard of them


----------



## m8kup (May 26, 2011)

I ordered a YAZMO professional rolling case. NEVER ORDER FROM YAZMO.

I ordered and received my case within a week, the bottom half of the kit was bent, the company did replace it, which was great. But once I got all my product into the case it was very heavy!

ITs been 9 months and I finally used the top half of my kit for the first time, I used the strap that it comes with and with in minutes of walking around the strap came off, my kit fell to the ground, losing hundreds of dollars worth of product. Whats worse is when I was checking my product I noticed that the bottom of the kit was seperating from the sides of the case. This was the first time using the top half of the kit.

I called yazmo, it took days to get a hold of someone after leaving messages to call back, (no one ever got back to me) the one guy who answers the phone was not willing to help me out (I get that it has been nine months) he was rude and eventually hung up on me!

their customer service sucked and I would NEVER recomend buying from the website!!!


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2011)

You bumped a 4 year old thread



> I ordered a YAZMO professional rolling case. NEVER ORDER FROM YAZMO.
> 
> I ordered and received my case within a week, the bottom half of the kit was bent, the company did replace it, which was great. But once I got all my product into the case it was very heavy!
> 
> ...


----------

